# Bar Refaeli floppt: "Million Dollar Shootingstar" wandert ins Spätprogramm



## beachkini (4 Dez. 2012)

​
Nachdem in der vergangenen Woche Bar Refaelis (27) neue Show "Million Dollar Shootingstar" gerade mal 930.000 Zuschauer anlockte, zieht Sat.1 die Notbremse. Statt weiterhin um 20.15 Uhr zu senden, bekommt die Show einen deutlich späteren Sendeplatz. Nämlich 23.15 Uhr.

Damit der Sender nicht noch mehr Verluste einfährt, wurde aufgrund der schlechten Quoten einfach der Sendeplan umgestellt. "Der Zuschauer hat sich leider klar gegen die Sendung um diese Uhrzeit entschieden", erklärte eine Sprecherin des Privat-Senders. "Wir zeigen am Mittwoch wie gewohnt um 20.15 Uhr einen Spielfilm und werden die restlichen Folgen von 'Million Dollar Shooting Star' dann immer im Anschluss zeigen."

Statt der Model-Show wird nun "Catch me if You Can", ausgerechnet mit Bars Ex Leonardo DiCaprio (38), ausgestrahlt.

Wie es für die Sendung in den kommenden Wochen weitergehen wird, ist bisher noch unklar. Zwar sollte das Finale eigentlich am 21. Dezember um 20.15 Uhr mit einer großen Liveshow zelebriert werden. Doch, wie es im Moment aussieht, wird Sat.1 davon absehen.
(in-starmagazin.de)


----------



## Punisher (4 Dez. 2012)

schade, ich hab sie gerne gesehen


----------



## Death Row (4 Dez. 2012)

Warum geht sie auch zu nem Flop-Sender wie Sat1?


----------



## MetalFan (4 Dez. 2012)

Death Row schrieb:


> Warum geht sie auch zu nem Flop-Sender wie Sat1?



Sollte eigentlich auch bei ProSieben laufen.

Das was ich von der ersten Folge gesehen habe war auch wirklich nicht dolle, bin auch nicht die Zielgruppe der Sendung.

Bar ist allerdings ein Hingucker!


----------



## Snoop97 (4 Dez. 2012)

Diese Quotenberechnung in Deutschland ist doch eh für den Arsch mit den ca. 5.000 Boxen in den jeweiligen Haushalten. Außerdem wird's höchste Zeit die Zahlen des Internetstreams dazu zu rechnen, was bisher nach meinem Wissenstand nicht gemacht wird. (Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege)

Wobei ich mir bei der Sendung schon vorstellen kann, dass sie eher auf wenig Interesse stößt. Gab ja schon genug Staffeln von Heidi's toller Modelshow (Da kommt ja bald schon wieder die nächste...), zudem hat mich das Konzept auch nicht so wirklich überzeugt, dass ich unbedingt einschalten wollte. Bezaubernder Hingucker mit Bar Refaeli hin oder her.


----------



## wiesel (5 Dez. 2012)

Wer schaut sich das auch an ?????


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Dez. 2012)

Snoop97 schrieb:


> Diese Quotenberechnung in Deutschland ist doch eh für den Arsch mit den ca. 5.000 Boxen in den jeweiligen Haushalten. Außerdem wird's höchste Zeit die Zahlen des Internetstreams dazu zu rechnen, was bisher nach meinem Wissenstand nicht gemacht wird. (Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege)
> 
> Wobei ich mir bei der Sendung schon vorstellen kann, dass sie eher auf wenig Interesse stößt. Gab ja schon genug Staffeln von Heidi's toller Modelshow (Da kommt ja bald schon wieder die nächste...), zudem hat mich das Konzept auch nicht so wirklich überzeugt, dass ich unbedingt einschalten wollte. Bezaubernder Hingucker mit Bar Refaeli hin oder her.



Da kann man nur Herrn Kalkofe zitieren:



> Um das deutsche Fernsehen zu verbessern, müsse man zunächst die Quote abschaffen, forderte Kalkofe. Das traditionelle Messinstrument des deutschen Fernsehkonsums sei nicht mehr zeitgemäß, weil sich das Einschaltverhalten der Zuschauer "massiv verändert" habe: Sendungen, die aufgezeichnet und später angeschaut werden, fielen ebenso unter den Tisch wie jede Art von Online-TV. "Wir kämpfen für eine Währung, die nicht wirklich existiert. So kann Qualität nicht gewinnen."



Also nicht dass die Show jetzt was mit Qualität zu tun hat 
Aber die Quotenmessung ist ja wohl nur noch ein Witz, schaue praktisch nichts mehr zu dem Zeitpunkt wenn es kommt, außer Fussball


----------



## Vespasian (5 Dez. 2012)

Ob die wohl glauben, auf dem späteren Sendeplatz höhere Quoten einzufahren...?


----------



## buck danny (6 Dez. 2012)

kein Verlust....


----------



## maxmumpower (15 Dez. 2012)

nice weiter so


----------



## darkbogen (9 Okt. 2013)

darauf kann die Welt verzichten !


----------



## Shaker (8 Jan. 2014)

da hat man wohl nichts verpasst


----------

